# Arrayaufgabe, Anfängerprobleme



## eikejoback (11. Jan 2016)

Hallo, ich verstehe nicht wirklich wie ich mit der Aufgabe umgehen soll, verstehe nichtmal wirklich die Aufgabenstellung.


----------



## strußi (12. Jan 2016)

du sollst in ein Array erstellen und verschiedene Methoden, welche die einzelnen unter den mathematischen Bedingungen löst.
Dabei kannst du die Arraygröße erst nach Auswahl des Aufgabentyps wählen 
z.B. du möchtest die zahlenfolge 2, 4, 6, 8, 10 also brauchst du eine Methode mit den Parametern (int start, int step, int stepcount) dann ist dein Array stepcount groß und fängt mit 2 an und wird in einer Schleife immer um 2 erhöht


----------

